# A few blobs of gold



## joem (Oct 5, 2013)

Not pretty but they are real gold blobs. My propane torch was just not cutting it for heat so my neighbour gave me a mapp gas torch. I have some more powder to melt and I'll add it to my blobs and the extra heat to make a nice button. Here's a helpful hint I have not seen here ( my eyes) - wipe down all your drop containers and torch the paper towels to collect and left over gold powder.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice one Joe. The first ones are always precious aren't they? 

I know how I felt when I finally got it right. Good on you.

Jon


----------



## joem (Oct 16, 2013)

spaceships said:


> Nice one Joe. The first ones are always precious aren't they?
> 
> I know how I felt when I finally got it right. Good on you.
> 
> Jon



oh, these are far from my first
and now my recycler has asked my to recover gold from the fingers they trim


----------

